# Juul Leaves Canadian Vaping Industry Trade Association



## Hooked (12/4/21)

https://tobaccoreporter.com/2021/04/12/juul-leaves-canadian-vaping-industry-trade-association/
12 April 2021

"Juul Labs is leaving Canada’s Vaping Industry Trade Association (VITA), citing nonalignment on critical policy issues.

“While we have appreciated the opportunity to collaborate with VITA , we will not be renewing our membership as we are not aligned on too many critical policy issues,” Juul Labs wrote in a statement. “For example, we support Tobacco 21 legislation—raising the minimum purchase age of tobacco and vaping products to 21—enhanced access controls at retail and limiting flavor options.”

Juul Labs Canada said it will continue to focus on combating underage usage of vaping products, while preserving the historic opportunity to switch adult smokers off of combustible cigarettes..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

